# Dogs and Hotsauce.............?



## Remi7209 (Aug 14, 2009)

Ok growing up in highschool when apbt's first started becoming really popular in Atlanta i would hear people talk about how they used hotsauce to make their dogs more aggressive and mean.... is this just a myth or does it really have that effect?


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Myth.........


----------



## PBN (Aug 1, 2009)

Bulls**t lool.


----------



## Jaz's dad (Aug 12, 2009)

A friend of mine used hot sauce on one of his staffordshire bull terriers to stop him eating furniture. The dog hated it, but it stopped him chewing his house to bits.


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

I've used it to make my dogs stop begging.... It's a myth. Also, it's a good way to mess with any toddler children ya might have, LMAO, yes I did.


----------



## rosesandthorns (Nov 1, 2008)

I had a pit that loved to eat hot sauce and it only made her a worse beggar. I eat a lot of hot sauce and salsa so she thought everything I ate should have been hers. So I would have to say it's a myth.


----------



## velcro (Feb 25, 2009)

i put hot sauce in the garbage can to stop from trash pickin. then mugsy started likin it and now loves hotsause


----------



## SEO (Jul 7, 2009)

Im going to try is with the trash can. Blue is driving me crazy with that pitbull crap.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

SEO said:


> Im going to try is with the trash can. Blue is driving me crazy with that pitbull crap.


Man that's why you gotta keep em busy!!! Always have that big boy doing something and you'll HARDLY EVER complain about the above statement...


----------



## Lost_Kaus89 (Aug 4, 2009)

When I was in school they use to say Hot Cheetos would make your dog mean LOL


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

this is my take on it.... i guess anything that could be harmful to your dog when ingested could give them an upset stomach, so an idiot will mistake that for aggression. if my owners were feeding me chilis, onions, and vinegar (tabasco) I'd be one mad dog too! 

You hear a lot of these myths. It's just as valid as the statement sayign that pitbulls lock their jaws. Ha!


----------



## thaim (Feb 6, 2009)

wow i woulda assumed that it would give ur dog diharea LOL


----------



## megz (Jul 25, 2008)

thaim said:


> wow i woulda assumed that it would give ur dog diharea LOL


i'm sure it does!!
just like they said before, maybe they are mistaking "sick" for "aggressive" which started the myth.
i'm not the friendliest person the day after beer and spicy food the night before


----------



## wilcher (Aug 24, 2009)

so rediculous it is almost funny


----------

